# King Bolete advice



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I hoping to start a discussion about finding King Boletes here in Michigan. 

I've found a few in the past on a friends property that has some pines but is mostly mixed oak, beech and scattered aspen. I'd like to know more about the time of year and habitats that other people have found them in.

General info would be great, or PM me if you prefer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mushroom Jack has some great youtube videos on them. One is called long live the king or something like that. I have looked for years and have not yet found one that I was sure was a king. Must be more of a Northern Michigan thing. I believe they like alot of spruce tree's. Norway Spruce is a favortie from what i have read.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

This is old but maybe you can still get an idea where to go. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/gzD4QNE_vik[/ame]


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jack.

In the first part of the video I thought I saw some old BTA leaves on the ground. Then the habitat changed and the trees were conifers. Also, the video was shot in early September.

So, my question is, Are Kings normally a late Summer- early Autumn shroom in Michigan?

David Arora states in his book that they can sometimes appear in the Spring after the morels. Or, is that just a West coast thing? Has anyone found them outside of the Fall season?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

drgulian said:


> Thanks for the info Jack.
> 
> In the first part of the video I thought I saw some old BTA leaves on the ground. Then the habitat changed and the trees were conifers. Also, the video was shot in early September.
> 
> ...


June - October

http://livingafield.com/Mushroom_Bolete.htm


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice portable dehydrator... :lol:


----------

